# Life Cycles Film



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

Holy sh*t that was mind blowing... by far the most moving and well filmed mountain bike movie of all time. If you have not seen it you have been deprived.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Did you receive your DVD or see a premier?


----------



## ekripper (Sep 16, 2005)

drinkwat said:


> Holy sh*t that was mind blowing... by far the most moving and well filmed mountain bike movie of all time. If you have not seen it you have been deprived.


I'll second that statement...simply unreal and unlike any MTB movie I've ever seen.


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

62kona said:


> Did you receive your DVD or see a premier?


Order mine from kicker films... got it yersterday.


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

Is it going to be on i tunes ever?


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

drinkwat said:


> Order mine from kicker films... got it yersterday.


Damm, been waiting over a month on my pre-order from pink bikes, they still haven't charged my cc yet. I guess they as flakey as the people who post stuff in their classified


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

Supposed to be on itunes in a week... yea if you want to get you're bike porn when it actually comes out don't order from pinkbike, I made that mistake with NWD 9.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Got my copy last week. Phenomenal cinematography. I will say I wish it had a tad more riding, but I guess that's not a bad thing if I'm left wanting more, rather than feeling like I've seen enough (NWD, anyone?). Great work, Stance!


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Strange that it's on iTunes right now, but you can't buy, just get an error message. Grr, I got really excited for a second there! Loved the premier here in Seattle, couldn't wait to show my friends. Though I guess I have to.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Tarekith said:


> Strange that it's on iTunes right now, but you can't buy, just get an error message. Grr, I got really excited for a second there! Loved the premier here in Seattle, couldn't wait to show my friends. Though I guess I have to.


have a link to it?

*never mind, on the wrong computer anyhow


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

My copy showed up today via Pinkbike. Going to wait for the wife and kid to go to bed before I watch it.


----------



## desertrat423 (May 3, 2009)

small print on itunes says dec 6th release


----------



## dhpeteinsc (May 29, 2009)

desertrat423 said:


> small print on itunes says dec 6th release


 I was waiting for this, so...I reactivated my account and did a search. Life Cycles shows up in standard and HD version, I click on purchase and it proceeds to download:thumbsup: Wait about 2 hours ( stupid slow internet ) and Bingo!! Im watching it I was blown away by the film:thumbsup: Decide to let everyone know its on I-tunes and now it says '' unavailable for download'' :madman: :madmax: WTF?? Guess I got lucky. A must have for everyone!!


----------



## desertrat423 (May 3, 2009)

Did you dl the hd or standard I tried hd before I posted and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Both versions are disabled.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

I guess we'll all be hitting up itunes in Mon morn!


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got my tickets for the Camarillo showing this Sunday. So excited!


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Jason B. said:


> I guess we'll all be hitting up itunes in Mon morn!


Yeah, it's not even on there now, they finally pulled it until release day.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

murd said:


> My copy showed up today via Pinkbike. Going to wait for the wife and kid to go to bed before I watch it.


DVD or Bluray?

The LifeCycles team is a complete joke. I've had my copy pre-ordered months ago along with others and we still haven't received anything yet. Not even an apology, just more lame excuses. :madman: :nono:


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm lucky enough to have the DVD and a LCD 1080p TV...OMG, better than in the theater. My wife even said it was siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

latedropbob said:


> I'm lucky enough to have the DVD and a LCD 1080p TV...OMG, better than in the theater. My wife even said it was siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!


Standard or B-ray?


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

SlickShoe671 said:


> Standard or B-ray?


standard dvd...blueray player is coming for xmas


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

latedropbob said:


> standard dvd...*blueray player is coming for xmas*


Of what year? :madman:


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

It looks cool from the trailer but can anyone elaborate a little bit more on the film please? 

I've read that even non-mtb folks will enjoy it but that seems a bit vague. I'm really interested in getting it but I feel like I still don't quite have a grasp on the film. Thanks!


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

kdiff said:


> It looks cool from the trailer but can anyone elaborate a little bit more on the film please?
> 
> I've read that even non-mtb folks will enjoy it but that seems a bit vague. I'm really interested in getting it but I feel like I still don't quite have a grasp on the film. Thanks!


It's a bit hard to describe, really. I don't know if you've ever seen the BBC series Planet Earth, but it's a lot like that... but with bikes and not animals. It's got a LOT more cinematics than most movies. Most bike movies are non-stop biking action, whether downhill, dirt jump, etc. LC slows the pace WAY down. It doesn't even show the names of the riders during their segments. It starts out slowly with a truck leaving the bustling city and heading up into the mountains of the north shore area, I believe. But even that slow intro is pleasing to the eye, since it is so well-filmed. It goes through the bike building process for a few minutes, which is pretty cool. Later in the movie, it goes through all the elements and conditions a bike is put through. Great time-lapses and more insanely good filming. The dust segment is incredible. No idea how they got those shots as well as they did. The last segment is all in black and white, and is one of the best I've ever seen.

There isn't as much total riding as in other bike shows (probably only about 50-60% riding at most). That might be the film's on;y downfall is that I wanted to see more. But that's a lot better than getting burned out with each segment before the next one starts. But every single shot is as good as the shots in the trailer. It's visually just stunning. It's a great ambassador movie for those that aren't already into the sport, too. My wife is just starting to get into ridingm and isn't into the NWD or Collective movies, but she really liked this one and how it glorifies going out and riding your bike, rather than how awesome a pro is and how broseph he is when chillin' in the van after the sesh. In that respect, it reminds me a lot of what the movie Step Into Liquid does for surfing. If you want non-stop thrash and huck fests in the same style that most bike movies are, it isn't here. This one is focused a lot more on things like how beautiful a singletrack can be, even when you're absolutely ripping it up... at 40mph... in slow-motion... with ferns and waterfalls in the background... and a bird is flying by. Super artsy eye candy. I usually borrow my friends' videos, but I ordered this as soon as I could. Worth every penny.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

charging_rhinos said:


> It's a bit hard to describe, really. I dont know if you've ever seen the BBC series Planet Earth, but it's a lot like that... but with bikes and not animals. It's got a LOT more cinematics than most movies. Most bike movies are non-stop biking action, whether downhill, dirt jump, etc. LC slows the pace WAY down. It doesn't even show the names of the riders during their segments. It starts out slowly with a truck leaving the bustling city and heading up into the mountains of the north shore area, I believe. But even that slow intro is pleasing to the eye, since it is so well-filmed. It goes through the bike buolding process for a few minutes, which is pretty cool. Later in the movie, it goes through all the elements and conditions a bike is put through. Great time-lapses and more insanely good filming. The dust segment is incredible. No idea how they got those shots as well as they did. The last segment is all in black and white, and is one of the best I've ever seen.
> 
> There isn't as much total riding as in other bike shows (probably only about 50-60% riding at most), but every single shot is as good as the shots in the trailer. It's visually just stunning. It's a great ambassador movie for those that aren't already into the sport, too. My wife isn't into the NWD or Collective movies, but she really liked this one and how it glorifies riding your bike, rather than how awesome a pro is and how broseph he is when chillin' in the van after the sesh. In that respect, it reminds me a lot of what the movie Step Into Liquid does for surfing. If you want non-stop thrash and huck fests in the same style that most bike movies have, it isn't here. This one is focused a lot more on things like how beautiful a singletrack can be, even when you're absolutely ripping it up... at 50mph... in slow-motion... with ferns and waterfalls in the background.


Thank you. That gives me a better idea.


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

eurospek said:


> DVD or Bluray?


I'm living in the dark ages and went with the DVD. I also pre ordered a few months back received an email saying my card was billed about a week ago. Shipped from Canada.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Pre-paid for Blu-ray version through PoopBike September 15. I can't stand PinkBike.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Pre-ordered via pinkbike so long ago, I couldn't remember if I had really done it or not. 

I remember reading that they had a problem with the quality of the DVDs, so it delayed the release.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> Pre-ordered via pinkbike so long ago, I couldn't remember if I had really done it or not.
> 
> I remember reading that they had a problem with the quality of the DVDs, so it delayed the release.


It's already been almost 2 months since it was suppose to debut.:madman:


----------



## cnydirt (Jul 4, 2004)

We received them in our shop yesterday. They're available now from QBP. Standard DVD only, for now.


----------



## .:MTB:. (Oct 3, 2008)

Got my copy last week. IMO this film has awesome cinematography, but is lacking a bit in the "stoke factor" compared to other recent releases like Follow Me.

I still thoroughly enjoyed Life Cycles, and charging_rhinos review (post #25) is pretty accurate.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Mine came today!! EPIC.


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

Just finished watching the movie. Overall I thought it was a bit weak. Maybe it will grow on my a bit more after I watch it a time or two.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

I know that the Stance guys lurk around these forums, so hopefully they are ok with constructive feedback. My one and only minor negative is that I'd like to have seen maybe one more riding section in there. Maybe something fast paced, like that Stevie and Gee DH section at the end of Follow Me, but with Stance's camerawork or something. I know that's a lot to ask as far as the work that goes into filming. I film wakesurfing during the summers, and that's easy compared to hauling 30 ft jib cranes to the top of a mountain for just one shot. I still loved the movie, though. _Loved_ it. 9.5/10


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

charging_rhinos said:


> I know that the Stance guys lurk around these forums, so hopefully they are ok with constructive feedback.


Here's my constructive criticism: how about shipping it on time and quit avoiding peoples' comments on Facebook all while banking on more premier tour dates!!!!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

eurospek said:


> Here's my constructive criticism: how about shipping it on time and quit avoiding peoples' comments on Facebook all while banking on more premier tour dates!!!!!!!!! :nono:


The pwn. It has been served.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I got my copy yesterday. Absolutely loved it! So did my girlfriend. Very different than other films like others have said. My all time favorite movie. Worth every penny and even the pinkbike wait time.


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

Seriously, I thought that Life Cycles was in a completely different league then Follow Me. Don't get me wrong Follow Me was cool and everything but I was a let down by the film over all. In all reality it was the same sh*t hashed out again from every other collective film but just not as well done. Life Cycles on the other hand was refreshingly novel and the quality of the filming was bar none the best. Lastly, its not Stances fault that pinkbike can't live up to promising that those who preorder will get the DVD first.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

^^^ I agree that overall Follow Me was a bit of a letdown. It seemed like the stuff that made the Collective movies cool was abandoned to a degree, in favor of more NWD style cookie cutter movies. Awesome riding in it, and there were moments of pure, face-melting radness (Matt Hunter's wallride, Stevie/Gee in NZ)

Re: the lateness of Life Cycles: From what I hear, they had some major quality issues with their DVD replication. If they weren't able to press new discs due to faulty materials, that's a completely legitimate reason not to send them out by the due date. Imagine a super-hyped up movie, you pre-order it the day it is available, you piss yer sweatpants for weeks waiting to get it, it arrives on your doorstep right on time... and your DVD/BR player can't read it. Your computer can't read it. Your friend's player can't read it. I'd be more angry than a one-legged ostrich with acid reflux in a soccer game. 

Long/weird analogy short: I'm glad they waited to sort out the bugs.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I think people are just upset that those who pre-ordered it are still waiting for it, while some bike shops already have it in stock.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

charging_rhinos said:


> Re: the lateness of Life Cycles: From what I hear, they had some major quality issues with their DVD replication. If they weren't able to press new discs due to faulty materials, that's a completely legitimate reason not to send them out by the due date. Imagine a super-hyped up movie, you pre-order it the day it is available, you piss yer sweatpants for weeks waiting to get it, it arrives on your doorstep right on time... and your DVD/BR player can't read it. Your computer can't read it. Your friend's player can't read it. I'd be more angry than a one-legged ostrich with acid reflux in a soccer game.
> 
> Long/weird analogy short: I'm glad they waited to sort out the bugs.


I can understand a few weeks of delay, but *Dec. 19 will be 2 months already!!!*

And on top of that, Life Cycles only updated us once and no more communication from them after that.

I could have spent my $40 elsewhere and just gotten the Bluray when it would be in stock, the price difference is only $3 or so from the pre-order hype.

The least they could do is send these express mail when they do get them in their hands. Which of course they won't judging from the way they have carried themselves so far.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

OMG! 2 months! I SHOULD GET A LAWYER! PAIN AND SUFFERING!!!!!!


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

amazing filming, just amazing...but needs more riding, they dragged some of those non riding scenes on a lil too much if you ask me


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

eurospek said:


> I can understand a few weeks of delay, but *Dec. 19 will be 2 months already!!!*
> 
> And on top of that, Life Cycles only updated us once and no more communication from them after that.
> 
> ...


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Sweet graphic, bro.









Maybe you like paying for products and then waiting two months for said product to arrive. I sure as hell don't. When one pre-orders something, this usually gives you exclusivity to get it before everyone else. So far, the dvds have been shipping (also delayed 1.5 months) and people have seen it on the premier tour dates, yet the people who pre-ordered and wanted Blurays, ended up getting stiffed by Life Cycles and its internet hype.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

eurospek said:


> Sweet graphic, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking to me?

You're incessant complaining is astounding. You're going on and on about not getting your precious bike movie that you flipped burgers for maybe 3 hours to pay for... Ryan, Derek and Andre spent YEARS toiling away creating it... They struggled over technical shots, weather, equipment, illness, but in the end delivered a masterpiece. I ordered the Bluray myself, but I have enough respect to not diss them on a public forum.

If Pinkbike already took your money, then your *****ing should be with them.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I just want it to be known that I agree completely with uncle cliffy


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

eurospek said:


> Sweet graphic, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:smallviolin:


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree with eurospek. They suck as a company. I don't care how good the film is. I ordered it in September and THEN they tell you it's not even CLOSE to being ready. Go F-yourself Ryan, Derek and Andre.



Uncle Cliffy said:


> ... Ryan, Derek and Andre spent YEARS toiling away creating it... They struggled over technical shots, weather, equipment, illness, but in the end delivered a masterpiece.


I have to do that at work every day. If the products have to go today, then I go in early and go home late. The product has to be made accurately and on time. I can't tell the customer " Well, it will ship sometime. I ran into a problem and didn't feel like staying. BTW, you'll get it in a month or two... Maybe."

We have to figure on ordering the material if we don't have it and then figure on shipping from where we ordered the material, cutting, programming, running the parts, packing, and shipping. A lot of which we ship international. We can't tell a customer that's depending on our stuff to do their job that they'll have it next week and then pull this bullschitt and say- Sorry, next week... Sorry maybe within the next month.... Maybe they'll get it in that two month period if I feel like it.



Uncle Cliffy said:


> but I have enough respect to not diss them on a public forum


The irony... 

Just saying. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

LarryFahn said:


> I agree with eurospek. They suck as a company. I don't care how good the film is. I ordered it in September and THEN they tell you it's not even CLOSE to being ready. Go F-yourself Ryan, Derek and Andre.
> Just saying. Ttyl, Fahn


You've obviously never attempted to produce a pro-quality film before, have you? You have no idea how difficult it is, nor how often EVERYTHING goes wrong.

One thing I'm wondering... through all this, nobody has even mentioned the hand that V.A.S. might have had in the delays. Are they not the people responsible for duplication and distribution? Funny how all of it gets blamed directly on the three guys who shelled out tens of thousands each, like they don't want to get their debt paid off or produce a good product that people are happy with.

again:


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, so I want to get it now really bad. But where is the safest/fastest place to get it?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

LarryFahn said:


> I agree with eurospek. They suck as a company. I don't care how good the film is. I ordered it in September and THEN they tell you it's not even CLOSE to being ready. Go F-yourself Ryan, Derek and Andre.
> 
> I have to do that at work every day. If the products have to go today, then I go in early and go home late. The product has to be made accurately and on time. I can't tell the customer " Well, it will ship sometime. I ran into a problem and didn't feel like staying. BTW, you'll get it in a month or two... Maybe."
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Ok, so I want to get it now really bad. But where is the safest/fastest place to get it?


I just downloaded it off itunes. Quick and simple. Can't wait to watch this evening when I get home.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

$9 for HD on itunes. Not too bad especially if you can put it on a usb drive and watch it on your tv. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Pretty sure you can't put iTunes content on a drive and watch it like that. It'll only play on authorized apple devices.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

and breaking the itunes drm is a b1tch and a half to make it come out with half decent quality.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Tarekith said:


> Pretty sure you can't put iTunes content on a drive and watch it like that. It'll only play on authorized apple devices.





William42 said:


> and breaking the itunes drm is a b1tch and a half to make it come out with half decent quality.


Oh really??? :madman: Ugh, that sucks! I was convinced I made the smarter decision too. Thanks for the heads up. I guess I'll be figuring out how to convert it.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

kdiff said:


> Oh really??? :madman: Ugh, that sucks! I was convinced I made the smarter decision too. Thanks for the heads up. I guess I'll be figuring out how to convert it.


Good luck with that. I've yet to find a good loss-less method, but then I've been Wintel-bound and that's slowly changing.

It's one of the primary reasons why we have a PC attached to our HD TV, that and playing HD video files. ;^)

Now, if the HD playback in iTunes didn't suck the life out of that machine. *sigh*


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

kdiff said:


> Oh really??? :madman: Ugh, that sucks! I was convinced I made the smarter decision too. Thanks for the heads up. I guess I'll be figuring out how to convert it.


You did make a great choice. You can definitely remove the DRM. Look up a program called QTFairUse. It removes the DRM encryption legally (as far as I know). It seems completely legit, as long as you're on an itunes authorized computer. That's my one huge complaint with Apple, and why I avoid them like the plague whenever I can: they try to enforce and police how you can use your own media that you purchased legally. Not cool. If I buy a movie and want to put it on my laptop, desktop, android phone and a dvd for my tv, why not??? I bought it, didn't I? Does General Mills tell me how many marshmallows I can have in my bowl of Lucky Charms or what spoon I must use? Nay!!

*sigh... I digress. Sorry for the mini-rant. It's a sensitive subject for me, especially today. The FCC has just announced plans to step into the internet world and start trying to control things (ie: they're saying, "How can we make some sweet money off these here interwebs?").


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

charging_rhinos said:


> You did make a great choice. You can definitely remove the DRM. Look up a program called QTFairUse. It removes the DRM encryption legally (as far as I know). It seems completely legit, as long as you're on an itunes authorized computer. That's my one huge complaint with Apple, and why I avoid them like the plague whenever I can: they try to enforce and police how you can use your own media that you purchased legally. Not cool. If I buy a movie and want to put it on my laptop, desktop, android phone and a dvd for my tv, why not??? I bought it, didn't I? Does General Mills tell me how many marshmallows I can have in my bowl of Lucky Charms or what spoon I must use? Nay!!
> 
> *sigh... I digress. Sorry for the mini-rant. It's a sensitive subject for me, especially today. The FCC has just announced plans to step into the internet world and start trying to control things (ie: they're saying, "How can we make some sweet money off these here interwebs?").


Hahaha, I totally agree with the rant.

Thank you for the info! I'm checking out the program when I get home tonight. I was so excited to see the film and then to find out that I might not even be able to watch it on my tv was really frustrating.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

kdiff said:


> Hahaha, I totally agree with the rant.
> 
> Thank you for the info! I'm checking out the program when I get home tonight. I was so excited to see the film and then to find out that I might not even be able to watch it on my tv was really frustrating.


It appears that you might need to have an older version of itunes (something like ver 7.xx or similar) to be able to use that program, but if you have a spare compy (or a friend's) to install it on, you might be able to use that. You can still easily find older versions of itunes on the internets.

There are also many other methods that Apple hasn't gotten around to stopping just yet, like M4V Converter Plus, Tune4Mac Platinum and even the free VLC Media player might work. The full versions of some of the software are kinda expensive, but if you have lots of movies, it might be well worth it. If you get stuck on it, PM me and I'll gladly lend a hand.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

charging_rhinos said:


> It appears that you might need to have an older version of itunes (something like ver 7.xx or similar) to be able to use that program, but if you have a spare compy (or a friend's) to install it on, you might be able to use that. You can still easily find older versions of itunes on the internets.
> 
> There are also many other methods that Apple hasn't gotten around to stopping just yet, like M4V Converter Plus, Tune4Mac Platinum and even the free VLC Media player might work. The full versions of some of the software are kinda expensive, but if you have lots of movies, it might be well worth it. If you get stuck on it, PM me and I'll gladly lend a hand.


Sounds good. Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, I shot home and watched the first half during my lunch break. 
The first 10 minutes of Follow Me had me way more stoked - yeah, yeah, the cinematography is great, but I want stokage.
And I second what someone said earlier - the corn field scene was way too long.

At least I haven't heard any rap music used in it (as of yet- last half still to go). :thumbsup:


----------



## nitecrwlr (Oct 8, 2008)

Saw it @lunch It's almost winter. If you're on this forum, you're into riding. This movie will help get us through the snow days. . Think Planet Earth meets Mountain Biking. The detail is outstanding. Lots of time spent watching drips of water in bullet time. I only hope someone had one of these cameras at RB Rampage a few months ago!


----------



## 06OutlanderAWD (Oct 1, 2008)

still waiting on my blu-ray, didnt even charge my credit card yet!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

So if I dont want to download it, where do I buy the DVD? what is the most reliable place?


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

Pinkbike sent me the DVD version earlier this week. I just ordered the Blue Ray version from Kickerfilms.com for a Christmas present. They claim they well be in stock Wednesday the 8Th. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ilikehotchicks (Sep 10, 2010)

I just watched it tonight, Had to watch it on the 22 inch HD monitor cause well i made the itunes mistake as well and the ps3 wont play the itunes file. =( but the film was very good from a cinematic aspect if you looking for just a bunch of crazy tricks right after each other this is the wrong film for you. Personally i loved the film it was a nice change and if i want to see raw carnage i can always just watch NWD.
Film was deff worth the 10 bucks on itunes if you have a HD monitor


----------



## 5H0CK3R (Oct 20, 2008)

ZenkiS14 said:


> So if I dont want to download it, where do I buy the DVD? what is the most reliable place?


Check your LBS. Instant gratification!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I got mine off iFrustrate, and have only been able to partially watch it off my iThingy while at work this morning. Here's the infammatory comments I have to say.

If you don't like this film, and it doesn't reach you to some level, I'm pretty sure I don't want to bike with you.

This is, of course, no threat to the majority. ;^)

Disclaimer: Every Nov/Dec I get into my "winter grumpiness" and since moving back to the NE from Austin TX it's even harder on me. Motivating to go out and ride, much as I adore cycling, in the cold dark nights is tough for me.

Maybe that makes me particularly vulnerable to some of this movie, dunno.

But there I am.

Staring at the maw of winter.

My best friend collecting dust in the basement, waiting patiently for the next outing.

Merely listening to the audio on my earbuds, with the infrequent glance at the screen, I can feel touching along my personal cycling history all the way back to 1969 when I first dropped in.

Of course, I didn't know that's what it was then, I was just hauling off to the neighbor's on my shiny new bike to see if the kid next door wanted to go exploring.

Can't wait to watch the movie on the HD at home tonight.

I also hugely appreciate that a) it's not another screaming-tunes video, and b) not just another crazy skills observation video.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Good news for the Hi-Deffers! My little brother who pre-ordered the BluRay 5 weeks ago, got on Facebook last night and LifeCyclesFilm had updated their status. It looks like they are finally receiving them from the duplicators/packagers and ready to ship. Seems like it was mainly the duplication service that's been dropping the ball, judging by the comments on their page. TGR has also been having a lot of issues in sending out their ski videos this year, apparently also due to problems with their duplicator partner.

Stance might have been wise to have kept people a bit more up-to-date on the issues, but they did send an update in November regarding the BR discs scheduled to arrive in their warehouse on the first week of Dec, and that was just about right. If it indeed _was_ a problem with an outside company screwing things up, bravo for them for taking the high road and not publicly throwing them under the bus. Much better late than never.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

I got the movie on iTunes and happily watched it on my computer, which for the record is bigger than my dormroom TV. I liked how they didn't display the riders' names through the movie and just did that in the credits. It got me to watch more closely and pick up stuff that I might not notice otherwise.

The shooting and production were awesome. I loved the transition between seasons, even though it was clearly done graphically and not with timelapse. 

As for the time spent on just the location without the bikes, I thought it was brilliant. I grew up on a farm so I can really appreciate the images of the combine, barley, and rusty old machinery. My family has 150 acres of woods which have been logged a couple times, wrecking my ATV trails. I just really enjoyed seeing that aspect of it.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

5H0CK3R said:


> Check your LBS. Instant gratification!


lol I work at a LBS. We dont have access to getting it, and no one else in my town cares about FR stuff. We are in XC country only lol


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

sambs827 said:


> I loved the transition between seasons, even though it was clearly done graphically and not with timelapse.


Actually a lot of that WAS time lapse of a sort.
They built platforms for the cameras that let them bolt the camera exactly in the same spot months later.... it's in the bonus section of the DVD!


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Just bought the DVD yesterday and watched it last night.

As far as a MTB/Freeride movie goes, I give it a solid B. I'm convinced the guys who made this are building a portfolio to get hired on with NatGeo or BBC's Planet Earth. While the cinematography was amazing, I would have liked to see more action shots and a lot less slow motion!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

My copy (DVD) showed up in the mail today.

There is much one could say about it. For me, it is THE essential mountainbike movie, because it truly does show just how extraordinary and spectacular our sport is, at the highest level. And it does that precisely BECAUSE of all the slowmo, the storyline, the non-riding visuals, and the fact that there are fewer "hits per scene"/action shots. Almost every single riding shot is mindblowing on some level - and the whole film is like a constant visual orgy. We've gotten so used to 30 tricks per minute that I think we risk missing just how awesome a perfect whip in slowmo really is. And all those little close-up details showing a drifting wheel or the riders arms absorbing a bump...you really feel what the bike is doing...or fixing up a bike in the workshop, and then hitting the trails...stokage at the highest level!

Don't watch it with a bunch of people who feel like they have to fill every single space in the conversation with some words of their own though. If you're not going to get into it, you'll miss out on the trip.

In summary: Life Cycles instantly relegated all my other MTB movies to the quick-fix-let's-get-stoked-to-ride drawer.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> My copy (DVD) showed up in the mail today.
> 
> ... and the fact that there are fewer "hits per scene"/action shots. Almost every single riding shot is mindblowing on some level - and the whole film is like a constant visual orgy. We've gotten so used to 30 tricks per minute that I think we risk missing just how awesome a perfect whip in slowmo really is. And all those little close-up details showing a drifting wheel or the riders arms absorbing a bump...you really feel what the bike is doing...or fixing up a bike in the workshop, and then hitting the trails...stokage at the highest level!


I agree, in part - great film, especially since they cut it down less than 30 hits per minute (love that gauge !). I think that is important now - or at least a refreshing new direction. Concentrate on the individual moves and mechanics, rather than quantity in a run. They did that very, very well. Especially the clip where the rider is coming at the camera through the woods, you can see the dirt, dust and mud flinging everywhere, you can see the suspension eating the trail up, and the riders body english as he moves past. Art.

My nit to pick with it, like other mtb movies, is the voice over. Yeah, they got away from the bro talk - which is a step in the right direction for sure - but I found the dialogue to be a bit disjointed - lacked cohesiveness as a whole. For each segment, it was fine. But for the entire production, I don't think it flowed together very well. The narration seemed a bit too separate from the flick... But, I cold be missing something.

Excellent production though, much more than I expected. Would love have caught one of the premieres on a larger screen. :thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Free digital copy for those that pre-ordered the movie months ago. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=672289


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just watched it. A film like that will certainly be hard to follow, even by the Life Cycles crew themselves. It's been a long time since I've been that captivated by a mountainbike production.

The level of attention to detail and composition in this movie is certainly unrivaled. Makes the Collective/Anthill look like a bunch of kids with camcorders. 

I understand now why this took so long to be released.


----------



## okiemtnbkr (Oct 8, 2010)

Does anyone have an idea how many copies of mountain bike films are generally sold? I have been curious if the groups making these movies actually make any real money from them.

For example, if they sold 10,000 copies they might bring in $150-200k at most. But $200k wouldn't go very far in shooting & post-production. So is it 20,000 copies? More?


----------



## NJMike (Mar 9, 2009)

picked it up the other day at my lbs........awsome


----------



## dufferin (May 17, 2008)

Where is my Blu ray copy?!!!!:madman:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

dufferin said:


> Where is my Blu ray copy?!!!!:madman:


+1111


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

I think the keyword here is "film"... this is no means not just another MTB "video". I just watched my first Earthed video (yeah I know, why'd it take me so long), quite honestly I didn't like it. Yeah the footage riding was cool, but it didn't do it for me.... and maybe it's not fair to compare the two. I think with the Collective to Anthil to LifeCycles there is an obvious progression and the bar's been raised. Hopefully it will force the next bunch to not just pull out there camcorders and think about the music choice before they pull the trigger. 

I still like Follow Me the best out of all them. It has it all, a good mix of everything, IMO.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh and BTW, this is the still photog in me talking, but the two best scenes IMO are when Hunter's head (think it was him) comes out of the cloud of dust (just wish they would have show a couple more secs of him and the bike coming out) and when you see black screen and him come out of the top of the frame.... had to be late in the day with a setting sun. Great contrast! Love it. I'd love to see stills of those two scenes.... make some posters!


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

waterdogs said:


> Oh and BTW, this is the still photog in me talking, but the two best scenes IMO are when Hunter's head (think it was him) comes out of the cloud of dust (just wish they would have show a couple more secs of him and the bike coming out) and when you see black screen and him come out of the top of the frame.... had to be last in the day with a setting sun. Great contrast! Love it. I'd love to see stills of those two scenes.... make some posters!


Agreed 1000%. Hunter appearing out of the silt cloud is an incredible shot. First time I saw it, I was out of my seat freaking out in the living room. Stunning shot.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

charging_rhinos said:


> Agreed 1000%. Hunter appearing out of the silt cloud is an incredible shot. First time I saw it, I was out of my seat freaking out in the living room. Stunning shot.


Yeah, that shot was incredible. Another unbelievable one was the shot of Sorge (I think it's him) jumping the tree trunk towards the end...filmed from above, it looks like he is headed out into empty space and will never land...that one blew me away. I seem to recall that jump made it to print advertising for Giant as well if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> Yeah, that shot was incredible. Another unbelievable one was the shot of Sorge (I think it's him) jumping the tree trunk towards the end...filmed from above, it looks like he is headed out into empty space and will never land...that one blew me away. I seem to recall that jump made it to print advertising for Giant as well if I'm not mistaken.


I agree!!! That's one of the interesting aspects of the film,it is obvious they put some fore-thought into it, camera angle and perspective can make things look bigger than they actually are (and that's not what she [my wife} said )


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

from the side of picture it is the best movie out, but from the side of riding " followme"is better.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Downloaded last night off i-Tunes for $7

Best $7 I've ever spent on a FILM.

It's refreshing to say the least, it captures a whole different aspect of riding that we have never seen in a film before and take for granted. As long as you go into it appreciating that you will love it.
If your'e going into it looking for AC/DC tracks and the normal guys front flipping and gapping 40 foot canyons then look at the NWD films.

The assembly/footage/cinamatography/detail is simply amazing. 

IMO it's the future of MTB films....I can totally see Anthill copying this style and making it their own.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe it's this "slogging into Winter" mode but I just can't get this stupid thing out of my head. I keep looping it on my ipod while at work ... listing with a glance now and then.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

yeah...I had it on in the car while driving into work this morning.

Totally safe :thumbsup:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> My copy (DVD) showed up in the mail today.
> 
> There is much one could say about it. For me, it is THE essential mountainbike movie, because it truly does show just how extraordinary and spectacular our sport is, at the highest level. And it does that precisely BECAUSE of all the slowmo, the storyline, the non-riding visuals, and the fact that there are fewer "hits per scene"/action shots. Almost every single riding shot is mindblowing on some level - and the whole film is like a constant visual orgy. We've gotten so used to 30 tricks per minute that I think we risk missing just how awesome a perfect whip in slowmo really is. And all those little close-up details showing a drifting wheel or the riders arms absorbing a bump...you really feel what the bike is doing...or fixing up a bike in the workshop, and then hitting the trails...stokage at the highest level!
> 
> ...


I agree with your assessment. I loved the beautiful imagery and slow mo shots of dirt clods floating up from perfectly carved lines. One of my favorite things is following a buddy down a trail after a rain just to watch the dirt/roost fly up off the back wheel.

I'm not a mechanic and kind of hate wrenching, but that 'wrenching' sequence in the shop was one of my favorites. Maybe if my wrenching looked like that I'd like working on my bike more. LOL.

I think I got where they were going with the narrative but I agree with jhazard that it was a bit disjointed. Did his grandpa ride?.... are tractors like bikes? Is the logging industry evil? Or does it provide good fodder for building ladders and wood stunts? Entropy? Everything breaks? I also thought the opening sequence, though cool looking, made the bike-building industry look too industrial. Maybe it is nowadays, but I still like to think of lone craftsmen toiling away with tig welders in a shop when I think of building bikes.

Any way cool film. I watched it free on Youtube while it was up, but I am looking forward to getting my DVD to see it on my 42" HD TV.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

snow-man said:


> ....I can totally see Anthill copying this style and making it their own.


That's an interesting (and hopefully true) thought. I'd honestly love to see the energy and amount of riding in Anthill's films spend a dirty weekend in Vegas with the artistry and quality of LifeCycles. About 9 months later, something pretty incredible would pop out...


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

After waiting nearly three months after preordering mine I got it 2 weeks ago. I first watched it in my living room on a 42" LCD in 480 and I thought it was great. The next time I watched it I took it to my basement where I have the identical TV, and 5.1 surround sound and watched it in 1080i, and it was an entirely different experience. Absolutely incredible!


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

charging_rhinos said:


> That's an interesting (and hopefully true) thought. I'd honestly love to see the energy and amount of riding in Anthill's films spend a dirty weekend in Vegas with the artistry and quality of LifeCycles. About 9 months later, something pretty incredible would pop out...


EXACTLY!!

Excellent way of putting it


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

snow-man said:


> EXACTLY!!
> 
> Excellent way of putting it


X3!!!!


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Something else I have been meaning to post.... Question, does anyone know where Green Turkey is? That would be a great place to snap some stills (and ride, of course).


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Woot, just got the blu ray, f'n finally. Sort of a cross between Baraka and Follow me. Seemed way short and the use of CG is troubling, hopefully we won't be wondering what is real and what is not.


----------

